# عن طيب  خاطر



## NoTraducer

مرحبا

عندي سؤال بخصوص نطق العبارة "عن طيب خاطر": هل هو *عن طَيِّب خاطر* أو *عن طِيب خاطر*؟

شكرا


----------



## I.K.S.

NoTraducer said:


> *عن طِيب خاطر*


----------



## NoTraducer

شكرا


----------



## mohandachrouf1988

الثانية هي الصحيحة


----------

